# Techniques to Improve Assisted Reproductive Procedures



## dcon_blue

Hi

I was trying to find an explanation of Femoral Massage and some details of how and when it should be done when I came across this article "Assisting Reproductive Techniques" by Dr Randine Lewis (http://www.howtomakeafamily.com/experts/lewis/assisting_reproductive_technique.htm)

In it she explains (in her opinion?) how exercise can directly increase the blood flow to the pelvic organs and can be performed before and during hormonal stimulation ... in particular these execrises: 

Femoral Massage
Qi Gong Breathing
Foot Soak
Meditation with Visualization

If anything I'll enjoy the foot soak 

dcon_blue
x

/links


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

thanks dcon
fluffyx


----------



## MAL.

Hello,

I found this very interesting to read, i have highlighted the complete rest after transfer and passed it onto my hubby! 

Thanks
xxx


----------

